# treat endo before IVF?



## jezz (Mar 8, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I have stage IV endo which lasted for at least 7 years. We ttc#1 for almost 10 years now  and our first IVF failed in Jan-03. 

Do you think I should treat endo first and then go to the second IVF 'coz I suspect endo was the main reason IVF failed? I'm on NHS and doctors and nurses are good and friendly but they don't say much.

Thank you,
Jezz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Jezz,

It would certainly do no harm to have some treatment for your endometriosis before trying another cycle. Ask for a consultation to discuss this.

Regards,

Peter



jezz said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I have stage IV endo which lasted for at least 7 years. We ttc#1 for almost 10 years now  and our first IVF failed in Jan-03.
> 
> ...


----------

